# All Slavic: (Watch your) "Language!"



## arn00b

I need help with this translation from English.  A mother says "language!" to mean "Watch your language!" to her brother who was about to use foul language in front of her children.

What's the best way to convey this line?


----------



## ahvalj

Russian: _следи за языком._


----------



## bibax

Czech: Pozor na jazyk!


----------



## Panceltic

Pazi na (svoj) jezik!


----------



## ZDalexx

Slovak : Pozor na jazyk !


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Nemluv sprostě před dětmi. - Don't speak vulgarly in front of children.


----------



## Милан

Maybe 'nemoj da psuješ pred decom/detetom' in Serbian but I have to admit I've never heard this one in RL. People here swear on daily basis, everyone from 7 to 107. And it's not a big deal here as it is in the USA or Russia where everything is bleeped or banned. You can hear/see swear words while whatching our national tv stations, listening to Serbian music, reading Serbian books and so on.


----------



## Korisnik116

I'm not sure how widespread the literal translation („Jezik!”) is, but I think I would understand it if someone warned me by saying just that (especially if we'd talked about this beforehand).

„Pripazi/pazi na (svoj) rječnik/jezik!” is the most common alternative, in my experience.

I suppose the full sentence would be „Ne psuj pred djecom.” or „Pazi kako pričaš/govoriš pred djecom.”

When a teacher/parent/caretaker reprimands the child they are tending to, they might say (often accompanied by shock, anger, etc.): „Kakav je to rječnik!? Da to više nisam čuo/čula!”


----------



## DarkChild

Bulgarian: мери си приказките (meri si prikazkite) - measure your words. Usually said before a physical intervention


----------



## marco_2

Polish:
Nie wyrażaj się!
Nie używaj / Nie mów brzydkich słów! etc.


----------

